# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay tết 2013 giá rẻ

## cungbanluan

VÉ MÁY BAY TẾT 2013 GIÁ RẺHãy nhanh tay liên hệ với chung tôi để được giao vé tận nơi, và hưởng những chương trình khuyến mại cực kỳ hấp dẫn duy nhất chỉ có ở Đại lý vé máy bay miền nam.Đại lý vé máy bay miền nam luôn cam kết cung cấp giá vé rẻ nhất của tất cả các hãng.Liên hệ trực tiếp:*HOTLINE: 08.3911.5645 - 08.3911.7071 - 0909.855.869 - 0902.855.869 - 0916.630.167*

----------


## vntcvietnam

tầm này làm gì còn vé tết giá rẻ nữa bên tớ khách hỏi giá toàn giá cao đều lắc đầu hết hix

----------


## vido

tầm này chắc khó rẻ lắm, cách đây mấy tháng ùi mà đặt vé còn đắt ơi là đắt!  :Frown: ( mong mở thêm vài chục hãng hàng không giá rẻ nữa cho bà con đi thỏa thích nhỉ  :clown:

----------

